# Need help....



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok so I am working on learning some different things. I have 2 hair studies I tried. Please let me know where I went wrong and where I might have went right on these.. Thanks


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I think your renderings are beautiful and I'm jealous...I don't really try with hair.

IF there might (might) be something I can observe about your astute drawing...because you are shadowing the edges (ends?) of the bangs so uniformly and tightly, in a way, the hair (especially the somewhat braided head below the first one) possibly looks like loose bamboo basket weave. But because hair transluscent and catches light in a fibrous fashion, maybe a little more spontaneity of highlights ands shadows would appear more natural/photo-realistic?

Heh..but I'm more talkative than talented..next!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I think your hair renderings are lovely, you've got your soft tones and dark-ish tone's. I'd love to see your dark haired renders though. 
I myself am not good at giving crit/advice, I just normally take it, haha.
But I think they're lovely and very well detailed. But like cory said^, I think you could maybe add some highlights and shadows to the end's, and just make the hair flow, the end's would look more realistic. But like i said, im not one to judge at all as i suck at hair BADLY. I love those hair drawings though, very realistic.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Cory. Your words are gold. Thanks for your input,I am working on another study now and will put into this work what you suggested. 

Sarah, don't discredit your advice based on your inexperience. You don't suck at hair you just haven't found your way of doing it yet. I have worked on hair and only hair for at least an hour a day(looking at different hairstyles and drawing) for a month straight and have only gotten this far with it. I value every ones input. 

I am not easily offended so when anyone gives me advice please exclude the "mights" "maybes" and "coulds". I take that as you don't want to offend and if I was worried about being offended I would not post pics. I want my work looked at, evaluated and torn apart. Thank you all for your suggestions. I hope George and Chanda look at them soon....


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You have too sharp contrast between the shadow and highlights. Some of the shadows are too dark. This causes the light source to appear unrealistic. You need to add more details. You don't need to draw every hair but you need to imply them. Look at my album. See how the shadows are gradually moved into the highlights by lines implying individual hairs.


----------

